# Etui et coque IPAD 2 pour New Ipad des infos?



## tseg (2 Avril 2012)

Ayant peu d'informations concernant l'adaptabilité des coques et des des étuis IPAD 2 sur New Ipad je suis preneur d'infos pour celles et ceux qui ont testé.... Les game NOVODIO ( coque simple, ou fullsmart cover ...) sont-eles adaptées à l'IPAD 3 ? Merci pour vos tuyaux si vous avez déjà testé!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis commandé celle-ci : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/24...sparent-coque-pour-ipad-2-et-nouvel-ipad.html

En plus du Smart Cover cela me semble pas mal je pense...


----------



## tseg (7 Avril 2012)

Aucun retour? pas de vécu :rateau:


----------



## veroguijo (7 Avril 2012)

Je me suis pris à la FNAC une protection case en cuir noir Mosaic Theorie pour iPad 2 compatible new iPad. Difficile à rentrer mais content de la protection.

C'est une coque arrière en simili cuir couleur noir pour le dos avec la protection avant type cover d'Apple en cuir.


----------



## chti (12 Avril 2012)

J'ai essayé la coque Snap shield Belkin achetée pour l'ipad 2 (ajourée, elle laisserait bien s'évacuer la chaleur) et compatible smart cover, eh bien cela ne rentre pas... Il ne manque pas grand chose, mais...


----------



## cowpilot (13 Avril 2012)

La même que la puro mais targus chez boulanger: 19.


----------



## dodie83 (2 Mai 2012)

Il n'y a pas encore trop de produits pour le new iPad... mais en fouillant un peu les sites, j'ai trouvé celle-ci http://www.scoopgsm.com/art/2487&te...usse-snow-swivel-noire-avec-clip-rotatif.html, et franchement elle est trop pratique! Moi qui prend souvent le train, je peux vous dire que pouvoir l'incliner comme je veux et la faire tourner pour lire des mess perso... ça n'a pas de prix! 

Sinon, j'ai vu celle-ci sur la FNAC qui est pas mal non plus : http://www.fnac.com/Targus-Etui-Versavu-360-pour-Nouvel-iPad-Noir/a4082918/w-4

En tout cas, j'espère qu'ils vont développer un peu plus les accessoires histoire d'avoir plus de choix ;-)


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

3 posts, 3 pubs pour le même site........   "Je vous conseils" (sic) et "je le sort" (resic) on ne sait pas en quoi t'es étudiante mais quand on dit que le niveau décline.....


----------



## ZeDuchene (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je suis tombé sur cette housse + clavier Belkin et ça me tente bien. Quelqu'un parmis vous l'as en sa possession, ou l'a déjà testé ?


----------

